# באהבה אין גאווה



## cfu507

Is there any nice way to say this message in English (in rhyming, metaphorically...)
Thanks


----------



## Le Bélier

The first thing that comes to mind is a Biblical quotation from 1 Corinthians 13: _love is kind, it is not jealous, *love does not boast*__... _Your words, although not an exact translation, are similar.  I think a more traditional printing might read *love knows not pride*.  But I can't think of anything that would be used in a conversation.


----------



## cfu507

Le Bélier said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is a Biblical quotation from 1 Corinthians 13: _love is kind, it is not jealous, *love does not boast*__... _Your words, although not an exact translation, are similar. I think a more traditional printing might read *love knows not pride*. But I can't think of anything that would be used in a conversation.


 
Thank you Le Bélier.
What I meant in באהבה אין גאווה is that when you love someone you need sometimes to forget about your pride and try to compromises.


----------



## Aoyama

When in love, leave your pride behind.
But "love knows no(t) pride" is good already.
French will say : "en amour, pas de fierté".


----------



## Le Bélier

cfu507 said:


> Thank you Le Bélier.
> What I meant in באהבה אין גאווה is that when you love someone you need sometimes to forget about your pride and try to compromises.



Hmmm... well, there is this saying in English: _love means not having to say that you're sorry_.  It's not quite the same thing, though.  And in recent years, it's been debatable whether one should be excused from apologizing in the name of love, but that's another story.


----------



## Aoyama

> _love means not having to say that you're sorry_


not really a "saying" but a phrase in "Love Story" (the movie)...
But not exactly באהבה אין גאווה ...


----------



## Nunty

Not really a translation, but what about:

* You can give without loving, but you can never love without giving.  *~Author Unknown

You might find some other ideas here.


----------



## Le Bélier

Aoyama said:


> not really a "saying" but a phrase in "Love Story" (the movie)...
> But not exactly באהבה אין גאווה ...



You have a good point, but I think that most people where I am that might use the phrase don't make the connection to the movie. 

Sorry cfu507, I'm out of ideas on this one.


----------



## Aoyama

> I think that most people where I am that might use the phrase don't make the connection to the movie


that may have to do with the ... generation gap ...
Who knows now who's Ryan O'Neal anyway, a forgotten playboy who had his days ...


----------

